# Airborne in the Armoured Regiments?



## Veteran`s son (14 Mar 2003)

I didn‘t know that there was an Airborne element in the Armoured Regiments?

I believe it was Recce41 who mentioned being a paratrooper but I thought Recce referred to Armoured only?

How long has there been an Airborne element with Armoured regiments?


----------



## Recce41 (14 Mar 2003)

The org Armour Airborne Recce was with 1st Armour Recce Sqn (Airborne) in WW2. It was made up of soldiers from Commonwealth countries
that served with 1 Brit Airborne Div. They were the Armour Recce support in Arheim.They were the org Pathfinders, due to their high standard of Map and Compass and other tasks required of them. My father was with them for a while.After the war the Brit kept theirs, Canada had a few jumpers. In 1983, six yrs after the CAR arrived in Petawawa, we 8CH formed 1st Troop Recce (Airborne Armour) in 97 we that stayed in Petawawa. Rebadged to RCD and grew for a time to a full jump Sqn give or take a few Legs,we were around until Oct 31 1993 just before the Regiment went to Bosnia, when we stood down from operation stats. In that time 83-93 we had the Lynx Recce veh, a small APC like. 
 We served as a troop in Cyprus, Bosnia, and were to go as a troop to Somalia. We have been on every major ex with the Airborne battle group. Been to Ft Bragg with 82 and SF/Delta, Cherry Pt and Lechine with the Marines, Califonia, with the 10 Mtn, Germain with the 913 Airborne Armour, Britian with the Blues and Royals Airborne troops, with the French, Belgms jumped in Cyprus with the Turks/Greeks, Somalia, Bosnia, and some of us got to jump on the 50th D-Day jump. Some of us have over 100/200 jumps, and a few MFP status.  
 But to all of us we are still Airborne Armour Recce, because we wore the Blk Beret and have a Blk and Gold Pega and there is very few of us white leave jumpers.


----------



## Spr.Earl (15 Mar 2003)

Recce41,
My brother was a Hussar from 72 till they were religated back to Militia status (The longest active Militia Unit in Canada)

He cried when the 8 C.H. were relagated back to Milita.
And hated beening a Dragoooon!!!!

I teased him" What‘s it like being a Dragooon?"
"I AINT NO DRAGOON,IM A HUSSAR!!!"

Also he was one of the few Para qualified Zipper Head‘s in Pet in 79,80,he got out in 86 as he saw the bull **** starting and what he proffesed has come to pass.

                        Spr.Earl


----------



## Recce41 (15 Mar 2003)

Ye whats his name?, just E mail me.


----------



## Jarnhamar (16 Mar 2003)

Accidental reply


----------



## Spr.Earl (22 Mar 2003)

Recce 41,
I have emaild you as to my Bro‘s name.
If you do know him just email me back to the addy on ther mail.


----------

